# Charlie the Cairn RIP



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Sadly and out of the blue our Cairn Terrier Charlie fell ill yesterday , this time we felt it may be serious , our vet confirmed our worst fears this morning, liver failure and a tumor inside his tummy , He will be sadly missed but happily remembered for the 13 years we had him.
John & Helen


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A sad day for you.

remember the good walkies with him.

We have two shelties going for jabs next week.
They are 14 years old and for the last four the vet has said this may be the last jab.
I hope my doctor is as good with me.

Will you be getting another dog.
They fill a big space.


Dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A sad time and our thoughts are with you, they are very much a "part of the family" aren't they?

I am sure the good times you spent together, walking or simply playing, will be remembered with great fondness.

The one saving feature is that none of you have had to spend a long time as things gradually go downhill,

your house will feel VERY empty for quite a while, and the MH will seem empty......

best wishes,

Dave


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Cairns may be small dogs but they have big characters so life will seem very quiet for a while.

Viv and Pippin (12 year old Cairn).


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to read about your loss, John and Helen.

Tess says "woof" to Charlie across The Bridge.

Gerald


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

A while ago we decided that a friend for Charlie would be nice so after some research we ended up back at the same breeder that Charlie came from and we found Cookie a three year old cairn that needed re-homing So for the last six weekes they have been together and got on quite well, Now she will be on her own for a while but we have already decided to get another after we have sorted out a few training issues with her, thats Cookie on the right


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Dear both,

That is very sad and so unexpected.

It was only eight days ago you told us how well Charlie & Cookie were getting on, and only a short while before that we were all walking in the fields together.

Charlie was such a lovely little dog and we will remember him fondly.

Thinking of you,
John & Yvonne


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi John & Helen

I have read this with tears running down my face, don't we get attached to them

Mitsi had liver problems early in the year, but seems to have got over it and recovered well

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss, a stated in other posts they are part of the family and is very distressing.
We have Bonnie & Jessie our two Yorkies and I don't think that Bonnie will be with us for much longer. She is 10 years old but has had problems for the last two years and is getting worse. The only saving grace is that she is not in any pain.
Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry about Charlie but happy that he was lively to the end.

Run free at the bridge little one

Sue


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

sad for your loss, dreading the day ours has to leave us.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
So sad for you he has gone.....?..... With a face like that,i don't think even I!! will forget him. As long as you remember him,he will still be with you.
Jented.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you , they do bring joy into our lives, run free Charlie and join your friends at Rainbow Bridge
Rich, Lin , Muffie(yorkie) and Merlin(GSD)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

In our thoughts too

Aldra


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind comments. Although we have little Cookie, the house is just so quiet, Charlie always let you know he was here and what he wanted. He will be missed for a long time.

Helen (Mrscairnnut)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hiya just caught your post and wanted to say sorry for your loss. I absolutely love your pictures of Charlie and Cookie as I love cairns. 
I got one for my 14th birthday having pestered my parents for years he was called Kerry and was the love of my life! I adored him. 

Charlie looked very similar to Kerry and my heart turned over at your picture so sad he has gone but fond memories of him remain. Hope he finds my wee Kerry at Rainbow Bridge.
xxx
Carol


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry to read this, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss......our dogs are such a big part of our lives and family. I know just how much you will be hurting right now.

One good thing to always remember is that Charlie was loved, and had a good home.

I hope he runs free at Rainbow Bridge, until you meet again. X


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys
Sorry to hear your news.

Enjoy your new pooch

Kev and Sue


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear for your loss. It's started me blubbing. I guess it's still a bit close to our own lovely Charlie dog going. I have to saythat taking on another dog is helping with our loss, but we still mull over all the great times we had with Charlie.

Give your little cairn a big hug as you fondly remember your old pal.

Lesley


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

My parents bought me a Cairn for my fourth birthday. She was a wee dog with a big personality.

She bit the milkman but I could do anything to her.
She suffered hours of humiliation dressed up in my dolls clothes, being pushed about in a pram.

Lovely wee dogs.

Sorry to hear your news.
RIP Charlie.


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss - our dogs are always there, aren't they? They don't have independent lives, so we miss their constancy when they're gone.x


----------



## cairnnut (Oct 23, 2009)

Just an update , we had a week's holiday in the van booked 2 days after we lost charlie. We set off with heavy hearts down to Devon, we have had a lovely week and spent a lot of time talking about Charlie and feeling happy that we gave him a good life. It has also been a good week getting to know Cookie and watching her develop her character , we also think that we may not get another as she is such a loving sweet natured dog.
We are Both very grateful for all the kind wishes from you all.
John , Helen and Cookie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry John, Helen to read of Charlie's passing to the Rainbow Bridge.

He was/is truly loved and had a wonderful life and will be with you and Cookie during your future travels, he will never be forgotten.

Run Free Charlie at the Bridge.


----------

